
Show HN: PaidGrowth.com – Gigster for Paid Marketers - Nimsical
https://paidgrowth.com
======
KajMagnus
I might be one of your possible customers. I'm assuming you want some
feedback?

\- This: "Paid Acquisition experts" — I'm a newbie in this area, and to me,
"acquisition expert" is an a bit complicated tech term. It's someone who helps
me find more customers, right? Maybe "startup growth experts" would be a
simpler word. Or, to avoid ambiguity, "Customer Acquisition experts". I
actually googled for _" what is an Acquisition expert"_ and the same job
title, "acquisition expert" is apparently also used for financial consultants
that helps out, when one company _acquires_ another.

\- This is slightly confusing to me: _" Work with leading startups and
brands."_ — are the acquisition experts _startups_ they too? That's fine, I'm
just feeling a bit surprised.

\- The "Apply" button looks disabled. Bright gray. Change to Yellow? Like the
Lighting above?

This looks fairly nice I think: (for the Apply button)

    
    
        background: hsl(48,96%,52%);
        color: white;
        font-weight: bold;
        border: none;
        font-size: 124%;
    

I applied. It's hard to get past the step "Are you a connsultant or part of an
agency". I'm neither, but seems I have to select one, before continuing.
People might give up here. ... eventually I noticed I can just scroll down
though.

... Oops I clicked _the wrong button_. I clicked [Apply] but should have
clicked [Start Growing]. ... This to me indicates there's a UX problem.

The homepage in general is focused on _startups_. Not people who want a job at
your company. So Apply is confusing.

Rename it to "Apply for a job here" instead?

And place the "Start Growing" button _first_ because that's what the main
title is about, right.

Ok. Whilst filling in the fields ... "Shift + Enter for newline" is hard to
see. Maybe let just Enter be newline, and let Tab be "next form field" —
that's what people are used to? at least I.

.. Submitted :- ) (for this:
[https://www.effectivediscussions.org](https://www.effectivediscussions.org) )
I wonder what'll happen now... and how interesting I will be to you — I
selected < $5000 per month.

* * * * *

If you want feedback from other people than me, feel free to submit PaidGrowth
to [https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(I'm developing it, but my main project is the other one, which I submitted to
PaidGrowth.)

